# Verzweifle an Dualboot Win XP Gentoo(solved)

## VincentVale

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bins mal wieder =)

Verzweifle leider bei der Installation leider nurnoch an GRUB

meine Partitionierung

```

/dev/sda1 - Win XP

/dev/sda2 - boot

/dev/sda3 - swap

/dev/sda4 - root

```

Kernelname ist: kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10

und die grub.conf

```

# Welcher Eintrag standardmäßig gebootet werden soll. 0 ist der Erste, 1 ist der Zweite usw.

default 0

# Wie viele Sekunden gewartet werden soll, bevor der Standardeintrag gebootet wird.

timeout 30

# Eine nettes, fettes Hintergrundbild um die ganze Sache ein wenig zu würzen :)

# Auskommentieren, wenn Sie keine Grafikkarte installiert haben.

#splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-r10

# Partition in der das Kernel-Image (oder das Betriebssystem) vorhanden ist

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sda4

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-r10 (Rescue)

# Partition in der das Kernel-Image (oder das Betriebssystem) vorhanden ist

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sda4 init=/bin/bb

# Die nächsten vier Zeilen werden nur benötigt wenn Sie einen Dualboot mit einem Windows System einrichten wollen.

# Hier in diesem Fall liegt Windows auf /dev/sda6.

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen was falsch ist, vielen Dank schonmal.

----------

## AmonAmarth

poste doch deine fehlermeldung mal

----------

## Genone

```
root (hd0,3) 
```

Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das der Fehler ist: "root" in grub.conf bezieht sich auf die Partition wo der Kernel und die diversen grub Startdateien liegen, und das ist normalerweise /boot. Sprich bei dir müsste der Eintrag "root (hd0,1)" lauten.

----------

## Phils3r

Was bootet den nicht. Der Gentoo Kernel oder Win XP. Oder beides?

Aber Genone hat denk ich recht. Es muss ja die Partition angeben, in der der Kernel enthalten ist.

----------

## toralf

Für Gentoo :

```
root (hd0,3) 
```

Und für Windows evtl noch ein 

```
root (hd0,0)
```

direkt nach der "title" Zeile.

----------

## Yamakuzure

/boot liegt bei mir auf /dev/sda1, Root liegt auf /dev/sda2 und Windows liegt auf /dev/sda3

```
title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda2 rootflags=data=writeback

title Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,2)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

@toralf: Für Linux muss root() auf die _boot_ partition zeigen.

Ob man nun root() oder rootnoverify() benutzt, hängt davon ab, wie das ganze aussieht. Nach dem Handbuch zu urteilen würde ich für Windows immer rootnoverify() benutzen, aber das Beispiel im Handbuch nutzt für Windows ebenfalls root(). Hier die Einträge: *info grub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 13.3.31 root
> 
> ...

 und *info grub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 13.3.32 rootnoverify
> 
> ...

 Allerdings steht in der Anleitung, wie man DOS/Windows bootet wieder drin, dass man rootnoverify() benutzen soll. Ich glaube "info grub" ist schon etwas älter...

----------

## toralf

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> @toralf: Für Linux muss root() auf die _boot_ partition zeigen.
> 
> 

 Nun ja - es hängt natürlich davon ab, ob man den installierten Windows-Bootlader benutzt, um daraus grub zu starten oder grub als initialen loader benutzt. Das hätte ich zuvor nachfragen sollen.

----------

## VincentVale

Grub wird nicht aus dem Windows bootloader geladen, denke mal es hat mit dem Root(hd0,3) zu tun, dachte damit wäre die root partition gemeint....

Und fehlermeldung kann ich leider nicht posten da Grub keine anzeigt sondern beim Booten dann nur diese Eingbeoberfläche

```
Grub>
```

anzeigt.

----------

## disi

Da gib mal folgendes ein:

```
 grub> root (hd0,1)
```

dann:

```
 grub> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10
```

dann:

```
 grub> boot
```

Du kannst da auch die TAB-Taste benutzen um die Dinge automatisch zu vervollstaendigen   :Idea: 

//edit: bloede Frage welche Version von Grub hast du installiert? Benutzt du Gentoo oder Funtoo mit coreboot 1.3 und grub 1.97.2?

----------

## VincentVale

Emerge hat mir folgendes Installiert

grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)

und ich nutze Gentoo

----------

## disi

Konntest du denn nach meiner Methode booten?

der richtige Eintrag in der /boot/grub/grub.conf waere dann (hd0,1)

----------

## VincentVale

Edit: 

```
emerge grub
```

 nochmal ausgeführt und klappt...

Habe die grub.conf dementsprechent angepasst funktioniert nur leider trotzdem nicht auch funktionierte es nicht in grub dann dierekt

```

grub> root (hd0,1)

grub>kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10

grub>boot

```

einzugeben

bekomme dann den Fehler 

bei grub>kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 das angeblich das file nicht existiert... dabei liegt die kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 in der boot partition.

momentan sieht die grub.conf nun so aus

```
# Welcher Eintrag standardmäßig gebootet werden soll. 0 ist der Erste, 1 ist der Zweite usw.

default 0

# Wie viele Sekunden gewartet werden soll, bevor der Standardeintrag gebootet wird.

timeout 30

# Eine nettes, fettes Hintergrundbild um die ganze Sache ein wenig zu würzen :)

# Auskommentieren, wenn Sie keine Grafikkarte installiert haben.

#splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-r10

# Partition in der das Kernel-Image (oder das Betriebssystem) vorhanden ist

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sda4

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-r10 (Rescue)

# Partition in der das Kernel-Image (oder das Betriebssystem) vorhanden ist

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sda4 init=/bin/bb

# Die nächsten vier Zeilen werden nur benötigt wenn Sie einen Dualboot mit einem Windows System einrichten wollen.

# Hier in diesem Fall liegt Windows auf /dev/sda6.

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

----------

## disi

Kannst du grub mal manuell in den mbr schreiben?

Also nochmal via livecd und dann:

```

# grub

grub> root (hd0,1)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub>setup (hd0)

da sagt er dann blubb stage installiert und so...

grub> quit

```

----------

## VincentVale

Hab doch in meinem Edit gesagt das es jetzt klappte... scheinbar hatte emerge grub nicht richtig installiert oder so nach einem emerge grub geht das jetzt komme in windows usw. wieder rein...

----------

